# EI + Carbon in the filter = ???



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a carbon in the cheap HOB filter that I've been using. Recently I starting dosing with EI method. Should I remove the carbon, since I hear it eats up the ferts ? The carbon was there for at least couple of months, could it have lost it chemical filtration powers by now ?

Thanks !


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

NO!! The ferts shouldn't be affected by the carbon.

And the carbon only provides surface area for bacteria to grow on, which clean the water. Carbon does not "go bad."


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks 

I was only asking because I see that some fish medication requires that you remove carbon first. Somehow I always thought that's because it filters out the medication, but now I think it could be because medication would kill the bacteria there. You live, you learn ...


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I too thought that the carbon was used to remove the medicines from the water??

I know that carbon can help if the water smells funny it will help to take the smell out, but from what i've read the "activated carbon" will only uptake whatever carbon does for a few weeks before it's absorbed all it can.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Carbon goes bad after about 4 weeks, in the sense where it doesn't chemical filter and absorb the byproducts in the water. After that, it becomes another surface for bacteria to grow on much like bio media.

Carbon removes medication, copper, tannins, smells, and some dosed nutrients (nothing significant) when it is active and fresh. That's why medication bottles tell you to remove it from the filter before applying the treatment.

-John N.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I believe that you removed the carbon when treating with medications because it will kill the beneficial nitrifying bacteria living on/within the carbon particles. In fact, I never change my carbon at all....just rinse it out a few times per year to rid of the excess bacteria that grows on it so the water can flow through it better. Technically, after re-reading some of the books I have, you are right that it will remove some of the nutrient load, but I wonder once it gets saturated with bacteria, the carbon loses it effectivness filtering out EI. Furthermore, I wonder also how effective new carbon would be filtering out ferts as most are in a chelated form.

Not that I want to test the wrath of a Moderator!  I'm just curious.....do you know the answers John?


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for your replies ! I think we reached the consensus


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

donaldmboyer said:


> You are right that it will remove some of the nutrient load, but I wonder once it gets saturated with bacteria, the carbon loses it effectivness filtering out EI. Furthermore, I wonder also how effective new carbon would be filtering out ferts as most are in a chelated form.


New Carbon removes some ferts (specifically iron), but nothing noticable with EI. Carbon becomes dead in about 4 weeks of use. Once it absorbs all it can, and it serves only as a biological surface area. Rinsing it out will not recharge it or make it chemically active again. That's why carbon media is recommended to be replaced every month if you want chemical filtration. So you're right, once carbon becomes saturated, it does nothing to removed ferts or anything else.

Medications encourage the removal of carbon media before treatment primarily because active carbon will remove the medication from the water. I don't believe disturbing the bacteria colonies with the major concern.

-John N.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

donald - if you need to keep the bacteria alive then all you need to do is to keep the carbon pad in a bucket with tank water and maybe an airstone, you should be good to go.


----------

